

Palm Pre review: AP thinks it beats the iPhone - credo
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31093797/

======
stuff4ben
Competition is a good thing. This will ensure that Apple/RIM/etc... stays on
their toes and vice versa. Hopefully in the end us consumers will benefit.

------
jemmons
It's nice to finally have some hands-on reviews, but the press has been
effusive in their coverage of the Pre since it was first announced in a Palm
slideshow. I'm eager to hear some user (particularly iPhone and G1 user)
testimonials -- especially once they realize the Pre is incapable on an API
level of reproducing their favorite apps.

------
credo
imo the app store is a great differentiator for the iPhone. This will make it
very difficult for other phones to beat it (at least in the near-term)

~~~
wmeredith
I agree with this. The iPod was a nice mp3 player, but its domination is due
to the iTunes/iPod combo. I think the Appstore is going to do the same thing
for the iPhone.

Either way I'm loving the press the Pre has been getting. Competition means
better products for us all.

